# Dryer Balls...



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Anyone use them? Opinions?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have them.... and do like them, for the occasion that I do use my dishwasher..... I hate dryer sheets, but love these


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*CJ* - Yes! I use them, and loooove them. We were at the state fair (Eastern States) a couple summers ago, and watched the whole sales pitch thing. We got four. I use two for a regular load, and three or four for the big loads. No more fabric softener or dryer sheets. Better for the clothes, and better for the environment. They last forever, and I see no need to replace them, almost two years later.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

cow whisperer said:


> I have them.... and do like them, for the occasion that I do use my dishwasher..... I hate dryer sheets, but love these



I'm sorry, I don't know how dishwasher got in there.... I meant to write dryer of course..... ......

I really do like them though when I use the dryer.....


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Michelle - Have to admit, I was sorta scratching my head at the thought of dryer balls in the dishwasher...


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I am sooooo confused...what are dryer balls?


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

MN Gardener said:


> I am sooooo confused...what are dryer balls?


Here you go! 

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/dryer_balls.html

Cheesy website, but you get the idea. I think Gaiam also makes a version.


----------



## dancingbear (Mar 25, 2008)

Do they get rid of static? That's a big problem for me, we have lots of critter fur. If the static doesn't go away, neither does a lot of the hair. Not to mention getting zapped in cold weather.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

dancingbear said:


> Do they get rid of static? That's a big problem for me, we have lots of critter fur. If the static doesn't go away, neither does a lot of the hair. Not to mention getting zapped in cold weather.


Unfortunately, at least for me, I still have the static problem, even with the dryer balls. Ouch. Someone here did mention adding vinegar, I think, to the rinse cycle to combat this issue, but I can't quite recall if I am correct. 

I usually do the "one handed" thing - I pull out the clothes from the dryer with one hand while holding onto the metal of the dryer with the other in attempt to eliminate painful shocking!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Walmart has them for $4.95 (I think). I picked up a pair and I think that was the price, cheaper than on the website linked above, same balls.

They're pretty noisy, but I like the idea of using vinegar and the balls versus fabric softener.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I think I may have to try these. With a long haired dog and a cat population that has recently increased to 8, there is a LOT of hair around here. The static charge you get just from walking down the hall is enough to light up the room!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I should change the title to "hairy balls" then?


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

hmmm, I would almost try them if they got rid of static, that is my worst laundry culprit. The dryer "balls" and now hairy "balls" ??!!! When will it end! LOL :rotfl:


----------

